# Conical Ingot Mould



## mattafc (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm looking to find a cast iron or grahite conical ingot mould for pouring small amounts of gold with much larger amounts of borax. Preferably in the UK but will ship it from anywhere.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 4, 2012)

mattafc said:


> I'm looking to find a cast iron or grahite conical ingot mould for pouring small amounts of gold with much larger amounts of borax. Preferably in the UK but will ship it from anywhere.
> 
> Can anyone help?


What you are looking for is a cone mold. 
You didn't specify a size, but a small one is easily procured from any firm that sells assay supplies. For anything larger, you may have to have one cast, as I did when I refined. 
If you have a long term plan of use, avoid buying one made of graphite. One made of cast iron (ductile iron is preferred) will last you a lifetime.

Harold


----------



## Lou (Jul 4, 2012)

Legend Mining.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 4, 2012)

Harold,

I know you've mentioned in the past that you might consider making molds for members someday when you had more time after you got the house finished. Are we any closer to seeing a Harold_V signature series of molds? I, for one, would love to have a couple! 

Dave


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 5, 2012)

Not close enough to make a difference. One of the requirements beyond getting the house finished is to get my induction furnace operational. How long that will take I can only guess. The house is in the final stages. We hope to finish by fall. 

In keeping with the subject of cone molds, I kept the pattern for my small one, which will readily accept more than 100 troy ounces of silver. It's an ideal size for a small operation. I'll likely pour some of them that size when I finally get the shop up and running. 

Keep a good thought! 

Harold


----------

